# Frederick, MD 2 LH-GSDs will die next week



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

I wasn't allowed to take photos of them but they are beautiful long hair GSDs. They have been labeled 'potentially dangerous' which in that county simply means they ran away at least twice off their owner's property. 

They are in quarantine and will die next week if they cannot go out to rescue. However, there is still a dispute with the owner and they have not been relinquished yet to the county. In that county, they just confiscate your dog if they've gotten away twice and label them "P.D." which is an excuse to kill them.

The shelter is full right now with dogs and time is of the essence. The kennel manager position is in transition and the outgoing one is rescue-friendly while the incoming one is not - in fact, he pretty much blew me off like the whole thing was none of my GD business and said he had other things to do. Must be nice to talk to unpaid volunteers like that who donate all their time to help save the animals. 

Anyway, this pair, male and female, seem very calm to me and they are beautiful, drop dead gorgeous GSDs. They seem very healthy as well.

I do not know the whole case history but the ACO in charge of the case is GSD friendly, at least. I was told if a rescue were to take them, there are a lot of restrictions. They'd have to be double quarantined and muzzled. There might be additional restrictions. I will find out more on Monday. Those restrictions are if they are in a kennel situation. 

One nearby rescue apparently came and temperament tested some of the GSDs at our shelter but I don't know if they did these two. Probably the new kennel manager made them sound as bad as possible.

I adopted a dog in 1998 who was from that shelter and labeled dangerous and confiscated from tearful loving owners. At least they allowed him to go to a PB rescue which I then adopted him from. This was a huge collie dog who snuggled with my rabbits and cats. A really dangerous Lassie (what a joke). So the code in the county is antiquated (1910? must be, that's the mentality here) and does a disservice to the dogs. 

The ACO in charge of the case is trained in behavior and should be able to properly temperament test them. 

If anyone can help them, please PM me or contact the current kennel manager ASAP. It would be nice if you let me know too as I am sticking my neck out on the line here and making enemies to help these dogs. I know they read my posts on this board sometimes.

I know there are rescues who work with difficult dogs and maybe someone can help. Please. There's no good reason for these dogs to be put down other than they are pawns in a power play. That kind of BS makes me want to start contacting legislators and submitting bills for proposal, which some of my rescue colleagues have successfully done in other counties. But I play nice as long as I can. 

One last note, I do not live in the county this shelter is in but I have been volunteering there for a while now. If I did live in that county, my female GSD would have been confiscated and killed a long time ago because she is a fence jumper. She'll lick you to death.

Bad laws should be changed or edited and depending on what happens to these GSDs, I may just see if I can levitate the shelter, if you catch my meaning.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

StrongHeart- THANK YOU for all your hard work..I hope a rescue can help out here..QUICKLY!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

No thank yous are required. I wish I could PM the rescue who came in this week about the TT but I don't know their ID and can't find any old posts of hers.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Do the rescue restrictions apply to Fredrick county only or everywhere?


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

They are county restrictions, not state but they'd ask the rescue to agree to them. The best situation would be for them to go to a foster home with no other dogs.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

...


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

If the dogs have to be fostered in homes without other dogs, that will be a tremendous challenge to overcome as most rescues (GSD and otherwise) have foster parents with personal pets and at least one, if not several, foster dogs. 

Shannon


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Is there a reason that they need a foster home with no other pets?

Mary/Bigdogpile from NH may be able to help them.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Hey thanks all. 

These dogs have been returned to owner by AC. However, the owner may have trouble containing the male. He was found running at large a number of times, that's all. That means he automatically gets labeled PD potentially dangerous, doesn't mean he bit anyone. I found out AC will release PD and D labeled dogs to rescue but whatever county they go to, the D ones must be registered, that's all.

The owner may try to rehome them if they cannot handle them and have the contact info for some local rescues.

Keep your fingers crossed the owners can keep a hold of their dogs. They are losing money every time this happens and having a lot of hassle, so hopefully, they'll get a clue. I know a GSD who wants to roam can be hard to convince otherwise though.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Have they neutered the male? Maybe the owner should work with a pro trainer.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

They have supposedly returned the female to the breeder so hopefully they can handle the one dog.


----------

